# Fog Machine Questions



## avarax

Hello everyone! I picked up a new fog machine this week and when I leave work, I'm off to Home Depot to pick up the parts to make my fog chiller.

I got this machine:
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/1000-Watt-Fog-Machine/

and I'm using these plans: http://www.lightformproductions.com/fog_chiller.html

I've got one problem though...I forgot to measure the outside diameter of the output from the machine, so I can get a PVC fitting that will be nice and tight to go to the chiller. I figure I want this tight so there won't be much fog leaking at that joint. From your experiences, is this necessary or does the machine push out the fog with enough force that this joint doesn't really matter? And, if it does matter, could anyone that has this machine measure it for me?

Second...Since this is my first chiller, I've never seen one in action before. I'm a little skeptical about the fog making it through the tubing in the chiller and being able to fill up my front yard. Does the machine push out the fog with enough force to really do this? I have considered putting a small fan in the tubing to give it a little extra push...maybe a CPU cooling fan?


----------



## goneferal

I've been reading up on this subject a lot and have read just about every thread, post, and watched more you tube videos that I can count. One thing I've learned is that you may actually want an open gap between the fogger output and the intake pipe to the chiller. Most say about a 1 in ch open gap. Check out this video 



 His chiller box aint pretty but I really like the design and the video shows that it works really well. It is the same basic style as the one you posted. Good luck!


----------



## stagehand1975

If you have a machine large enough and a chillier large enough you can fill a decent sized area with ground hugging fog. Your enemy if you are outside will be if there is a breeze. Weather it hugs the ground or not, the wind may just push it away. Try I'd you can to set it up in an area that is protected from the wind. Another trick is to use a perforated drain pipe or put together an output pipe with more than one outlet. This way you may get more coverage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Avarax, you might want to check out the other threads dealing with fog chiller performance in the Atmosphere forum. Lots of information, pictures, and videos available since this is one of the top haunting topics every year


----------



## Otaku

I agree with Roxy about that gap between the nozzle and the pipe. The fog will need room to expand and pull in some air to help push things along. I've tried my chillers both ways and the gap always does a better job.
Here's a test video I made using a 4" perforated drain pipe filled with frozen water bottles. No ice chest chiller was used. The fogger is a Chauvet F-1250 (800W).

Fog test with 4" pipe video by Otaku1031 - Photobucket


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> Avarax, you might want to check out the other threads dealing with fog chiller performance in the Atmosphere forum. Lots of information, pictures, and videos available since this is one of the top haunting topics every year


And other threads in the How to section  http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21589 
The chiller in this thread is the same concept as what GoneFeral posted, but is larger. I need to get a video up of it's performance.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Otaku said:


> I agree with Roxy about that gap between the nozzle and the pipe.


(That was Goneferal's suggestion, not mine)


----------



## niblique71

I can't stand it....I am not the almighty god of chilled fog.... but the design you want to try is poor for the following reason... the hardware cloth tube that runs through the chiller creates a path of least resistance and creats good airflow.... In otherwords... 75% or more of the hot fog will pass right through the chiller without being chilled. You must force the fog to pass through a membrain of ice for maximum thermal contact. I hate being a fog chiller whore.... but I couldn't stand seeing a new member allowed to not have some better concepts presented to them. See my scratch built fog chiller thread in the "How to" section. It may not be the best design available..... but I can assure you you will get better results than the design you were going to build. And spending money on something that doesn't work is worse than spending more money for something that gives you the results you are looking for.


----------



## Otaku

RoxyBlue said:


> (That was Goneferal's suggestion, not mine)


Ooops! I stand corrected - thanks, Roxy!


----------



## Otaku

niblique71 said:


> the hardware cloth tube that runs through the chiller creates a path of least resistance and creats good airflow.... In otherwords... 75% or more of the hot fog will pass right through the chiller without being chilled.


I think the chiller in the video is actually a Vortex design with the inlet mounted on top of the ice chest, like a GotFog chiller. Yes, the GotFog design just lets most of the fog blow past the ice, but this chiller pipes the fog up to the top of the chest then back down through the ice pack and out the bottom. Not a bad design, keeps the footprint small.


----------



## niblique71

Otaku said:


> I think the chiller in the video is actually a Vortex design with the inlet mounted on top of the ice chest, like a GotFog chiller. Yes, the GotFog design just lets most of the fog blow past the ice, but this chiller pipes the fog up to the top of the chest then back down through the ice pack and out the bottom. Not a bad design, keeps the footprint small.


Since averax hadn't replied yet, I was referring to the chiller link in his original post, and not the video. I should have mentioned that the chiller in the video was a much better design. I know you wouldn't post anything sub-par Otaku.


----------



## Otaku

You're right - I missed the how-to link. Thanks!


----------



## avarax

Thanks for the help everyone.....I think I'm going to do the homemade one that Niblique designed. It seems to be the best bang for the buck so to say.


----------

